

What does it mean when there is a (1) by my login name at the top? - iglinksy86

Also I want to edit my login name, is that possible?
======
ColinWright
The (1) is your karma. Make valuable submissions and comments, people will
upvote you, it will increase.

And no, you can't edit your login name.

------
iglinksy86
Thank you

------
_pius
The "1" is your karma.

